# screen printing Quote sheet or software



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Well we don't have huge massive volumes yet for custom shirts but it's getting better. 

My problem is we can't afford the $4000 quote software that's available. 

Just curious what you use to quote your orders and how you came up with it. 

I've been trying to find an excel template with the formulas in it, but no luck. 

We want to be consistent every time when we do. 

Any thoughts from the experienced?


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

EstiMate Sign Estimating Software:

Made with the sign industry in mind, but works well with anything really...
You initially input your material costs, what you charge an hour for design and labor and then describe each job when you need to. It will work up an estimate, calculate your profit, allow you to adjust for market competition, etc.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks allot for the heads up.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

There's also Price Perfect which you can get here: Great Garment Graphics Seminar scroll down through the Q&A for the link.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

That is awesome software. Thanks for the link. I've got to spend some time customizing it and it might just work great for what we need.


----------



## vykarius (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi I'm new to this forum and to screen printing. I was wondering if the above mentioned Price Perfect Software comes with any help or instruction file or link, as I can't seem to find anything anywhere. Some of the fields are vague. Can anyone help?


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to Mind's Eye Graphics (800) 942-9518
Check here. Lot's of helpful items. Hope this helps.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Price Perfect is pretty basic and as far as I know has no support (if you play with it you should be able to figure it out pretty well). Can't really expect a whole lot of support when it's free. 

If you need something that is a little more advanced and also comes with full support but still on the less expensive side, try Screen Print Embroidery Promotional Products Software 
T-boss has a free trial that you can download to see if it's what you need. This is the program that I use for my business. I've only been using it a short time but I really like it. It's easy to use, set up takes a little time but you'll have that with any program. They have a manual that you can download off the site, online support, phone support and a video tutorial.


----------



## husky410 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dawn,
Do you know of an updated link? That one is telling me it's broken. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adan Daroski (Feb 19, 2010)

There are only a few programs developed for true screen printing quoting. Tquoter and PriceIt are two of the top program. The other I've seen is T-Boss. Have not seen good marks for this one though. If you think T-quoter is overpriced, I cant wait to hear what you say about PriceIt. PriceIt is used by a majority of shops that I talk to. It is probably the highest rated program although we use Tquoter in my shop. As long as we go by the prices shown, we make money.


----------



## shirtzoom (Aug 27, 2010)

Adan Daroski said:


> There are only a few programs developed for true screen printing quoting. Tquoter and PriceIt are two of the top program. The other I've seen is T-Boss. Have not seen good marks for this one though. If you think T-quoter is overpriced, I cant wait to hear what you say about PriceIt. PriceIt is used by a majority of shops that I talk to. It is probably the highest rated program although we use Tquoter in my shop. As long as we go by the prices shown, we make money.



dont buy t quoter the support sucks and your going to have to pay per month for support like 400 per year stay away from t quoter..........


----------



## studiomd (Dec 8, 2006)

Try T-works manager, it's not as expensive as the others and should do everything a small shop needs. ($149.00) T-Works Manager - Decorated Apparel Shop Management Software


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

studiomd said:


> Try T-works manager, it's not as expensive as the others and should do everything a small shop needs. ($149.00) T-Works Manager - Decorated Apparel Shop Management Software


This looks like the perfect alternative. Do you know if this could be used
on Mac computers? Couldn't find it on the site. Thanks.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

dawnpoetic said:


> There's also Price Perfect which you can get here: Great Garment Graphics Seminar scroll down through the Q&A for the link.


Anyone got this software laying around? It's non-existent it seems now.


----------



## studiomd (Dec 8, 2006)

Not sure, I've never tried it on my mac. I would think the chances are good because it is a runtime app. created with filemaker pro advanced. Download the demo and try it......


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

studiomd said:


> Not sure, I've never tried it on my mac. I would think the chances are good because it is a runtime app. created with filemaker pro advanced. Download the demo and try it......


Cool, I'll try it when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

price it pro is avail free from their site


----------



## studiomd (Dec 8, 2006)

freshlysqueezed said:


> price it pro is avail free from their site


Price it pro? Available for free from who's site?


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I gusse not anymore... But it says less then a cup of coffe a day... lol... you can subsribe for like a year i downloaded it for free about 4 months ago here is the link PriceIt Software - Screen Print & Embroidery Software


----------



## Heidi (Sep 13, 2006)

You can quote with "FastManger Q" too. I saw on the M&R forums that they have a 3-User license for free until March 25th, 2011 if you use a coupon code Q4FREE. 

We use their full package software here at our shop and love it. Here's the link: www.fastmanager.com/purchaseq.asp


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's an Excel spreadsheet that I downloaded from another forum years ago, and on which I based calculators that I've customized for retail sales and for jobs I do for resellers. The only shortcomings are that it doesn't have options for more than 2 printing positions, so if you're doing front, back, and a sleeve, you'll have to make some accommodation for the third position. I usually do it by adding a color to the second print position, then tack on something for the extra trip down the dryer.
You'll have to select cells and read the formulas to change built-in discounts that appear in the first TOTAL row (All Materials and All Labor Charges) that appears just beneath the large black area.


----------



## splashprinting (Mar 18, 2011)

Many- Many thanks for the well done job.
______________
*Printers London*


----------



## kathywilliams (Mar 18, 2011)

This software is good to use and many people today use different software for different types of printing for Tshirts, Wristbands etc.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

If it's me you're thanking for a job well done, it's misguided. I didn't create the spreadsheet, just downloaded it from a forgotten contributor on another forum about 6 or 7 years ago who responded to the same requests . . .
It's worked well for me. I do all my bookkeeping in Excel.


----------



## noreast (Oct 24, 2008)

Recently switched from T-quoter to T-works Manager. Love the interface and the way it sets up pricing. it also allows you to store and track order details. The customer service started out great but has recently took a turn for the worst. Emails and phone calls have gone unanswered for over a month, and I spent the passed couple days recovering my data file. Anyone have any contact info for Joe?


----------



## jeradclough22 (Apr 16, 2011)

We use t works manager and havpe been trying to get a hold of joe too. No luck the last month. Previously he would answer phone calls, but doesnt anymore


----------



## Ruthless Int. (May 27, 2009)

T-Works is good for smaller low volume companies. 

But JOE the owner and his Support of the software SUCK.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I linked to a popular excel sheet at the bottom of my post How to start a screen-printing business « Printavo - Manage your screen-printing shop easily.


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

This link seems to not be working! I am desperate for some help calculating T-shirt prices. 

Does anyone have this spreadsheet or one like it to share? Or is there currently any low cost software?

I am a small custom print & copy shop, and I do shirts as well, but they are not my only focus so my budget on shirts is only about 15-20 percent of my income. However, recently the local sport shop closed their storefront location so I could pick up lots of work if I could only get my sh** together! 

HELP!!!!!???

Regarding post from: tpitman 
Senior Member
Certified T-Shirt Junkie
Here's an Excel spreadsheet that I downloaded from another forum years ago, and on which I based calculators that I've customized for retail sales and for jobs I do for resellers. The only shortcomings are that it doesn't have options for more than 2 printing positions, so if you're doing front, back, and a sleeve, you'll have to make some accommodation for the third position. I usually do it by adding a color to the second print position, then tack on something for the extra trip down the dryer.
You'll have to select cells and read the formulas to change built-in discounts that appear in the first TOTAL row (All Materials and All Labor Charges) that appears just beneath the large black area.
Attached Files







Taxable Job Calc.xls (21.0 KB, 477 views)


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

CGoran said:


> This link seems to not be working! I am desperate for some help calculating T-shirt prices.
> 
> Does anyone have this spreadsheet or one like it to share? Or is there currently any low cost software?
> 
> ...


Check out Fast Accurate Bids. Think we'd be a good fit for your need. We're affordable for small shops, easy to set up and use, provide good online help for the software, customer support is free, and we offer a 30 day free trial.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

majkthreads said:


> Well we don't have huge massive volumes yet for custom shirts but it's getting better.
> 
> My problem is we can't afford the $4000 quote software that's available.
> 
> ...


A lot of small shops or start-up shops try and use spreadsheets for pricing decorated apparel. There are a few reasons for this. They can create something in Excel themselves in an attempt to have some kind of consistency and save time pricing or they may find something someone else has already created with Excel and then try to tweak it to fit their needs. Plus they can usually use a spreadsheet on the cheap or for free.

That said there is several major problems with using a spreadsheet for pricing decorated apparel. The first problem is to create a spreadsheet that would automatically calculate even a small amount of different garment styles with a variety of different decorating methods or locations and calculate quantity breaks, pricing differences between whites, lights and darks, pricing on different sizes or even different styles within the same order would be a daunting task and is doomed to fail from the git-go.

Another problem with using a spreadsheet is that unless you save a copy for each quote/invoice or print out a hard copy you could end up with literally thousands of saved spreadsheets in a few years. You would also not have any good way of instantly pulling a customer's order history.

Spreadsheets or even an accounting program like QuickBooks are fine when used with services or products that do not have the possibility of pricing variations for the same item/style number. They are not any good for pricing custom decorated apparel.

This brings us to programs designed for pricing/quoting custom decorated apparel. These programs range in cost from around $40.00 to over $10,000.00 . The lower priced ones offer basic pricing/quoting/invoicing, customer history, product catalogs, pricing matrixes for different customer types while the higher priced ones will basically allow you to price, track, schedule everything that goes on in your shop. The fancier the program, the harder it is to setup and use.

I would defiantly recommend that you forget spreadsheets as an option and I would also recommend you download trials of as many actual programs for pricing custom decorated apparel as you can find. Play with them and then pick the one that fits your shops needs and budget


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

tpitman said:


> Here's an Excel spreadsheet that I downloaded from another forum years ago, and on which I based calculators that I've customized for retail sales and for jobs I do for resellers. The only shortcomings are that it doesn't have options for more than 2 printing positions, so if you're doing front, back, and a sleeve, you'll have to make some accommodation for the third position. I usually do it by adding a color to the second print position, then tack on something for the extra trip down the dryer.
> You'll have to select cells and read the formulas to change built-in discounts that appear in the first TOTAL row (All Materials and All Labor Charges) that appears just beneath the large black area.


The file does not download


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Folks,
Here is a spreadsheet I created for my screen printing business that you can use for free.
It's very complete and big. It is an Excel spreadsheet, meaning you can mess it up, like any Excel file, but it's very adjustable.

I was using this for years till I got an outside salesperson, that was not an Excel expert.
We went looking for an easier solution to bidding, could find nothing we liked so we created an awesome program that does bids!

Here is the free spreadsheet.
https://www.fastaccuratebids.com/free-screen-printing-spreadsheet/

Make sure you keep a backup copy if you are using it, in case you change something and need to get back to the original.

Good Luck
Steve


----------

